# Jennifer Aniston



## chelonologist (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's Jennifer Aniston, my leopard gecko. Pretty, isn't she?


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Michael, Jennifer is gorgeous and it looks like she really loves the camera


----------



## Josh (Aug 3, 2008)

haha nice! i like the third shot best!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Jennifer is beautiful! Looks like she is smiling.


----------



## Isa (Aug 3, 2008)

Jennifer is so cute  it looks like she is smilling.

I really like the look she has in her eyes, beautiful!


----------



## terryo (Aug 3, 2008)

Michael, I love, love, Jennifer Aniston. That last picture is a beaut!!!!


----------



## stells (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice Gecko  How old is she? was she a rescue? she looks really skinny


----------



## luieluiehus (Aug 4, 2008)

haha with a title like jenifer aniston i though this was gonna be something completly random lol
but she is soo pretty and it looks like she loves posing for that camera, maybe she should look into modeling


----------



## TortGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

What a great looking gecko. She looks so darling. Great pics!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 6, 2008)

Love her eyes, very pretty 

_____________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------

